# My first Wa handle WIP



## Beanwagon (Jun 25, 2019)

This is my 1st attempt at making a handle. Sort of a practice run i guess. 

Ebony,Copper spacer & and redgum.

im not sure if it is the right size or not.

I would love some feedback.

I used the dowel method.

Now i just need to finish a knife to attach to it


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 25, 2019)

Looks like you had fun. As far as size, I think it is all personal preference. Most people prefer a 240 gyuto with a tapered octagonal handle 20x25mm at the face. Personal preferences deviate from there.


----------



## Beanwagon (Jun 25, 2019)

Bensbites said:


> Looks like you had fun. As far as size, I think it is all personal preference. Most people prefer a 240 gyuto with a tapered octagonal handle 20x25mm at the face. Personal preferences deviate from there.



Cheers! I havent measured the face yet. I am assuming ut would be smaller than what you have listed. I was aiming for thicker than what i ended up with however this was a small offcut of redgum so i didn't have much material to work with. The copper spacer was from a copper pipe that i cut up and flattened.


----------



## Bensbites (Jun 25, 2019)

Beanwagon said:


> Cheers! I havent measured the face yet. I am assuming ut would be smaller than what you have listed. I was aiming for thicker than what i ended up with however this was a small offcut of redgum so i didn't have much material to work with. The copper spacer was from a copper pipe that i cut up and flattened.



I keep my first handles around, just to remind me about the first time. I did a couple things to vastly improve the final product, then I have made a few more tweaks in the last year. 

Have fun. If it is comfortable, functional, that is the most important thing! I have taken to buying sheet metals since they start out pretty flat.


----------



## milkbaby (Jun 26, 2019)

That looks really cool, especially nice for a first handle too!

From the video it's hard to tell, but I personally prefer a little more taper, thinner at the top of the handle going to bigger at the butt. But it's mostly aesthetic to me since I use a pinch grip 99% of the time.


----------



## Beanwagon (Jun 26, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> That looks really cool, especially nice for a first handle too!
> 
> From the video it's hard to tell, but I personally prefer a little more taper, thinner at the top of the handle going to bigger at the butt. But it's mostly aesthetic to me since I use a pinch grip 99% of the time.



I wanted more taper but i ran out of material to use. I have another glued up ready to shape that i should be able to make big improvements on.


----------



## JoBone (Jun 26, 2019)

First of all, it’s way better than my first attempt.

For improvements - taper and chamfering. 
Taper - I generally taper 3-4mm height, 2mm width

26x22 taper to 23x20 is my standard 

Chamfering - so this is the easier part to mess up, which is why you often see shallow chamfering. I would chamfer more, take a look at a decent octagonal stock handle. (Lots of octagonal stock handles have inconsistent chamfering; it’s not as automated as d-shaped or oval) Rough cut example attached


----------



## Beanwagon (Jun 27, 2019)

JoBone said:


> First of all, it’s way better than my first attempt.
> 
> For improvements - taper and chamfering.
> Taper - I generally taper 3-4mm height, 2mm width
> ...



Awesome cheers for the info. I as started making another handle. I will try my hand at the chamfer this afternoon and post pictures.


----------



## Beanwagon (Jun 27, 2019)

WIP #2 blackbutt and buffalo horn


----------



## Beanwagon (Jun 27, 2019)

#2 feels a lot better in the hand. It has more taper.


----------

